# Sweet Igrill deal at SAMs



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Comes with 4 probes and iPhone blue tooth app


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Check Amazon, they had them on sale last week.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Check Amazon, they had them on sale last week.



Cheapest I've seen with the 4 probes. Most have only 2


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tech to perfect.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, my thermapen just broke. Probably just go back with the same. I like to open the lid and peak. If I get one of those, then I won't have an excuse.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you leave the thermopen in? How much heat can it take?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No, it was smashed in a drawer. Very unceremoniously.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

1 beer = rare
2 beers = medium rare
3 beers = medium
4 beers = throw it away and continue to drink


----------

